# 15 mg roxicodone



## Haddaway (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, I got 15mg of Roxicodone (generic, I believe, but what's the difference?!), I thought it was going to be 30 mg, but I was wrong. I never have done this before (the closest thing is a perc, but that was months ago), so I have absoloutely no tolerance. 

Is the 15mg still enough to fuck me up? I am also getting a half eighth of some chronic tomorrow, so what should I do tomorrow? Smoke the roxy, take the roxy, insuffalate the roxy (which would get me the highest), and then should I smoke any weed (does it add to the roxy high?)


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 17, 2009)

roxicodone is probably the same as rococet, immediate release percocet. i dont think you can, nor do i sugest smoking any pill.

i sugest when you get your herb you crush the pill up, the whole thing or just half to start, and blow it. have a bowl packed up to smoke imediatly after, cuz the shit may sting your nose for a bit

good luck man, i wish i had any mg of any opiate right now, let alone your chronic


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

I dont like insufflating 250-300mg or more of binders, but thats just me. I would just take it orally. No tolerance you should have quite a good high. Smoke once you start feeling it. Fun fun.


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 17, 2009)

You definitely CAN smoke a roxy, its freaking HUGE where I live. Its a different feeling from what I've heard.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah but additionally its stronger Orally or Nastolgically. But as I said before snorting a bunch of binders just to get 15mg of the goods isn't worth it. But im not against it =D.


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 17, 2009)

I think I may just snort it, and get one another day and just take it and see what I like better.


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 17, 2009)

I_ chew_ all my rox, morph, methadone, etc. IF I'm going for a buzz. 
Of course, I no longer feel anything but weed, but the chewing makes for a quicker change in my mind-set.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah thats the best way in my opinion. Cracking it up with your teeth and swallowing..Hits faster and you still get the full effect. Good luck with it..I wouldnt have waiting soo long to have taken it though HAHA but thats just me.


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 17, 2009)

lol, waiting to get the chronic!!


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

Indubitably..Just realized you posted this last night..Never mind I was one of the first to post a reply lol. Have fun. Should be a relaxing day or amazing fun. I love having no tolerance to opiates..Makes it soooooo much better when you do them.


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 17, 2009)

snort a half then smoke a blunt, wait an hour or two and repeat. if ur not fucked up off a half the do the other one


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

^ another good idea. With out the opiate tolerance 5-10mgs will do you very well. And then you can insufflate the rest when your starting to lose the good feeling. Just dont get caught in the good ole Opiate trap. Its like trying to escape from Auschwitz.


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 17, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Indubitably..Just realized you posted this last night..Never mind I was one of the first to post a reply lol. Have fun. Should be a relaxing day or amazing fun. I love having no tolerance to opiates..Makes it soooooo much better when you do them.


Ditto . . . ya might wanna take a lax, or eat some fruit.


----------

